# Rumor has it...



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

So, in this posting game you have to make up a rumor about the person above you. It can be anything. Funny, crazy, stupid, lame, whatever!

Start with "Rumor has it...."


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Rumor has it you have ten cats


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Rumour has it you're hiding all the cake.


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

Rumor has it SuperSky is really in love with Justin Timberlake.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Rumour has it that you sucked off a orse! (ali G reference).


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

Rumor has it Ospi is really George Bush in disguise.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Ospi said:


> Rumour has it that you sucked off a orse! (ali G reference).


I slipped and fell while hunting in the woods with a friend. It happened to be mating season...


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rumor has it that you have SA


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

Rumor has it that you shaved your head bald.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rumor has it that you spread rumors


----------



## RoseAngel23 (Jun 2, 2011)

Rumor has it you are in love with a cartoon character:b


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

Rumor has it you know some form of martial art


----------



## RoseAngel23 (Jun 2, 2011)

Rumor has it you sleep with a teddy bear......every night


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rumor has it that you sell roses


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Rumor has it that you are always dancing


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rumor has it that you like to gossip


----------



## RoseAngel23 (Jun 2, 2011)

Rumor has it that you sing in the shower.....off key


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rumor has it that you are crazy


----------



## RoseAngel23 (Jun 2, 2011)

Rumor has it that you are soft and sensitive


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rumor has it that you are a vampire


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Rumour has it that you think in matrices.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Rumor has it that bar owners in abu dhabi know you by name.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Rumor has it your skin in orange


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Rumour has it you're a talking flower


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

Rumour has it that none of the rumours about you are true.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Rumor has it that you're Irish!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Rumour has it that you have webbed feet.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Rumor has it that you've been looking for tigers in the jungle.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Rumour has it you make some funky hats.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Rumor has it that you talk with a funny accent.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Rumor has it you snore


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

Rumour has it you're actually a rawrgirl :O


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Rumor has it you're cute


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

Rumour has it you have very thick sight-impairing glasses on


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rumor has it that you eat little kids for breakfast


----------



## Hamtown (Jun 10, 2010)

Rumour has it you keep a wookie in the basement


----------



## amanic17 (Sep 7, 2010)

Rumor has it your girl likes to cook... 

#BASED


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Rumor has it your real name is "Tuna Can Tommy"


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rumor has it that you have the longest hair in the world


----------



## Hamtown (Jun 10, 2010)

Rumor has it you could bite someone in half


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Rumor has it that you're a natural blond.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rumor has it that you are a strict moderator


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero (Sep 29, 2010)

Rumor has it that you intend to sell all your stuff, move to san fransisco and start a comedy sketch that revolves around your teeth trying to overthrow your tryant tongue. 

It will be lucrative.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Rumour has it you resemble Bob Dylan


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

rumor has it that you almost have 4,000 posts


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rumor has it that you are a very nice person


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

Rumor has it you really are an alligator.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Rumor has you sleep with a stuffed tigger


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Rumour has it you sleep with one eye open


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

Rumor has it that you love Rebecca Black


----------



## Hamtown (Jun 10, 2010)

Rumour has it you hold the secrets to the universe


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rumor has it that you are Obama in disguise


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Rumor has it you've posted in this thread more than anyone else.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rumor has it that you have been a member here for 5 years


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Rimerrkm hsa ti ma drunk


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rumor has it that you are a drunkard


----------



## RoseAngel23 (Jun 2, 2011)

Rumor has it that you are a superhero here to save the day!! *woosh*


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rumor has it that you are a ninja on a secret mission


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

Rumor has it you like spaghetti-Os


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Rumor has it you have a crush on Bruce and demi's daughter


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Rumour has it you calm Fairleigh.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rumor has it that you kidnap little kids


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Rumor has it that you were one of those little kids.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rumor has it that you live in a gingerbread house


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Rumor has it that you sleep in a onesie.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Rumour has it you have a gherkin :rofl


----------



## 390 (Jul 29, 2010)

Rumour has it that you wear a brown shirt.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rumor has it that you hate maths :eek


----------



## Hamtown (Jun 10, 2010)

Rumor has it you skydive into canyons making bigger canyons


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Rumor has it you enjoy watching Tennis at very late hours


----------



## Hamtown (Jun 10, 2010)

Rumor has it you could crush a man


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rumor has it that you like to behead ducks


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Rumor has it you like fish sticks


----------



## Hamtown (Jun 10, 2010)

Rumor has it you grow a fine potato


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Rumor has it that you like pickled herring.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rumor has it that you are a wizard named Matridge who teaches magic to pig farmers


----------



## Hamtown (Jun 10, 2010)

Rumor has it everything you touch turns inside out


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rumor has it that you are a wannabe hero


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Rumor has it you have a crush on Rumer.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rumor has it that you are loony


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Rumor has it you're a cartoon.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Rumor has it you are a really cool guy :yes



not a real gem said:


> Rumor has it you collect toenail clippings


just no. :sus


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rumor has it that you are always hanging around here


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rumor has it that you send friend request to anyone you see


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

Rumor has it you're a drug lord


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rumor has it that you like to play cards


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^rumor has it you're an urban cowboy.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Rumor has it that you're a Ravenclaw student.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rumor has it that you like to dance


----------



## revoltra (May 26, 2011)

Rumor has it that YOU like to dance everytime steve and blue find another clue


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rumor has it that you are a witch


----------



## revoltra (May 26, 2011)

Rumor has it that you are scared of witches


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rumor has it that your actual age is 91


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Rumor has it that you will buy me heinikens all next weekend!


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rumor has it that you are a leech


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

Rumor has it you have three arms.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Rumor has it that you're really really ridiculously good-looking.


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

XD
Rumor has it you love waffles more than pancakes.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rumor has it that you got an oscar award for the best comedian


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Rumour has it your real name is Vishnu!


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rumor has it that you are related to Jackie Chan :troll


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Rumour has it you like your ladies to look like rabbits!


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rumor has it that you are a terrorist


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rumor has it that you are a killer


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

rumor has it you are online


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rumor has it that you are two years old


----------



## spidercentz (Jun 17, 2011)

Rumor has it but I had it first.


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

Rumor has it you're high in fiber


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Rumor has it you sleep with a nightlight.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Rumor has it that you're always sad.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rumor has it that you always wear specs


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Rumor has it you believe in the tooth fairy.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rumor has it that everything you touch turn to diamonds


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rumor has it that you are Mark Zuckerberg in disguise


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

Rumor has it you don't know who Mark Zuckerberg is.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rumor has it that you know who Mark Zuckerberg is.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Rumor has it that Mark Zuckerberg "Likes" SAS.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Rumor has it you like Mark Zuckerberg.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rumor has it that you are a stalker


----------



## running n circles (Apr 29, 2011)

Rumor has it that you use snot as hair gel.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

rumour has it you run around in circles.


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

Rumour has it that you're actually called Danielle :O Hmm that's rubbish. I can't think up things for these threads D:


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Rumour has it you're a Beatles fan!

p.s i'm not a girl. :lol


----------



## running n circles (Apr 29, 2011)

Rumor has it that you are a girl.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rumor has it that you are a boy.


----------



## Morticia (Mar 31, 2011)

Rumor has it that you have a third nipple....


----------



## Morticia (Mar 31, 2011)

Rumor has it that you have a dog...


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rumor has it that you are afraid of dogs.


----------



## Morticia (Mar 31, 2011)

Rumor has it that you're secretly a rabid fire-breathing hamster who likes unicorns and glitter...


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

Rumor has it that you have Motorphilia.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Rumor has it that you're an Eskimo.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Rumor has it that you're a bunny.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Rumor has it that you're made of awesome. :eek


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Rumor has it you're a sheep :b

edit: Rumor has it you type alot faster than me


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Rumor has it you need a new keyboard. :b


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Rumor has it you have a third life.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Rumor has it you been watching me sleep


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Rumor has it you've been drinking too much coffee.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Rumor has it you have psychic abilities!


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Rumor has it you're at my front door. 

LOL


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Rumor has it you didn't even have to check to know that! :eek


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Rumor has it you are right!


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

rumor has it oscar07 is fly like a g6


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

rumor has it you're a soviet spy!


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rumor has it that you are a fool


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

rumor has it you won the lottery...


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rumor has it that you are lost


----------



## Morticia (Mar 31, 2011)

Rumor has it that you smell like cheese puffs


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rumor has it that you are a vampire


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

rumor has it that you are not really dead


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rumor has it that you are always online


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rumor has it that you are a SAS member


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

Rumor has it that you spend a lot of time rumoring.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

Rumor has it, gregoryonline posted above me


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

Rumor has it you're plotting to shoot the stars and doom other galaxies.


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

Rumor has it that you are responsible for starting all the rumors in this thread.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rumor has it that your real name is Diggory


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rumor has it that you are invisible when no one is looking


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

Rumor has it that you will post next.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rumor has it that you have played '7 Days a Skeptic'


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

Rumor has it that you are always watching this thread.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Rumor has it you are "S Skeleton Man" :stu


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rumor has it that you are a lion


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

Rumor has it that your signature is just a bunch of random letters.


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

Rumor has it that you are sick enough to make rumors about yourself.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rumor has it that you are afraid of rumors


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

Rumour has it that you start rumours


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rumor has it that you are Murtagh's dragon


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

Rumor has it that you like pixel art.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rumor has it that you've been waiting for the pizza delivery


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

Rumor has it that you are Hindu.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rumor has it that you are wasting your time making rumors


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

Rumor has it that people have left this thread and there are only you and me posting on it now.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Rumor has it that there is little truth to that rumor.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rumor has it that you are trying to find the mysteries of universe


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Rumor has it you've already found them.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rumor has it that you are willing to pay a large sum to learn them.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Rumor has it you aren't willing to reveal them for any amount of money.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rumor has it that you underestimate my greed for money.


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

Rumor has it YOU underestimate estimations!


----------



## 390 (Jul 29, 2010)

Rumour has it that you're just too coy to admit to your own greed for money!


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

Rumour has it that 390 is ACTUALLY only 360.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rumor has it that you know how to swim


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

rumor has it you can turn water into wine


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rumor has it that you like wine


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

Rumor has it that you have innocent blood in your sword, so you can't be a real hero.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Rumor has it I can make a bong out of that skull


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Rumor has it that you don't know how to play this game.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rumor has it that you are an expert rumor spreader


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

Rumor has it that you are trying to eliminate all the rumor spreaders but yourself.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rumor has it that you are trying to overthrow me.


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

Rumor has it that you've already been overthrown by me.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rumor has it that you like to dream


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

Rumor has it thats your own blood on your sword


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Hari Kari? well I never

Rumour has it you once locked eyes with a goat and had a moment.


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

Allegations were made, i have a fair idea who the alligators were haha

Rumor has it the mushroom cloud occurred as a result of your poorly ran meth lab...


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rumor has it that you are martian in disguise


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

Rumor has it that you are a human in disguise...


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Rumor has it that you talk funny except when you're in Ireland.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rumor has it that everyone is scared to make rumors about a mod


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Rumor has it you are really fast with that blade...


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rumor has it that you scare everyone with your rawr


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Rumor has it you need to pee right now


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

brb need to pee.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

rumor has it you're a liar


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rumor has it that you are always roaring


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Rumour has it none of you know how to spell rumour.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

rumor has it rumor is the correct spelling


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rumor has it that you are a English professor


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

rumor has it i am!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Rumor has it there is a rumor going around about you


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rumor has it that you lot are trying to overthrow me as the best rumor spreader


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

rumor rumor rumor...


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rumor has it that you are feeling dizzy after hearing all the rumors


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rumor has it that you are logging out :yawn


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

Rumor has it that you never log out.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rumor has it that you just logged in.


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

Rumor has it you are the preserver of the universe


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

So rumor has it that's a fake tattoo you got out of a cereal box


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

Rumor has it they put fake tattoos in cereal boxes and that they bleed profusely :int


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

rumor has it that's gross


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

rumor has it your feet need to be cleaned


----------



## Fluffy (Apr 9, 2011)

rumor has it that feet cleaning is expensive


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

rumor has it there are fish to do that now


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

rumor has it that fish is tuna


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

rumor has it that the tuna will be eaten for supper


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rumor has it that you are a vegetarian


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Rumor has it you are in bed


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rumor has it that your flower is plastic


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

rumor has it you have not seen my garden


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rumor has it that you live in Kilmokea Country Manor


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

rumor has it you don't know what you are talking about


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rumor has it that you are right


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

rumor has it you have food and I am hungry


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

Rumor has it today is not as nice as yesterday


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

rumor has it that it's not true


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

rumor has it you're spicy


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

Rumor has it that you can't tell rumors and facts apart.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Rumor has it that you don't care.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rumor has it that you have a specially designed Ban key on your keyboard


----------



## 390 (Jul 29, 2010)

Rumour has it that the picture is of your keyboard and you haven't banned me yet.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rumor has it that you are a smiley


----------



## 390 (Jul 29, 2010)

Rumour has it that I'm still taller than you.


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

Rumor has it you are not tall.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

rumor has it you're not so tall yourself


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rumor has it that you are the tallest man in the world


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

rumors has it you've banned quite a lot of people


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rumor has it that you are scared of me


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

Rumor has it that you seek for redemption.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rumor has it that you are in high spirits today


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

Rumor has it that you are tired of rumors.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rumor has it that you like others spreading rumors about you


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

Rumor has it that you abandoned your career of rumor making.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rumor has it that you are back for spreading rumors :boogie


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

Rumor has it that you regretted your retirement.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rumor has it that you are online right now.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rumor has it that you are not the baby's father.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rumor has it that you are the baby's father.


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

Rumor has it you're a brony.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rumor has it that you are wrong :mum


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

Rumor has it you protest too much


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

HOW DID YOU KNOW???

Rumor has it you have mindreading powers.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Rumor has it you poisoned me


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Rumor has it that you tend bees.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rumor has it that you're a Emma Watson fan


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

Rumor has it that you don't know the difference between rumor and fact.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

Rumor has it you play with butterflies in the outfield during a baseball game


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rumor has it that millenniumman75 doesn't know what "brony" means!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Rumor has it that Urban Dictionary will be millenium's best friend in the near future.


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

Rumor has it what you fear most in this world is being stuck in Ohio.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

Rumor has it...Oh, Nevermind!


----------



## stupiditytries (Jan 10, 2011)

Rumor has it you spread outrageous rumors about your parents.


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

rumor has it you knocked someone out


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

Rumor has it things are about to get worse...


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

Rumor has it you own a pet Lion...


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Rumor has it that your rocketship crashed


----------



## SaDa (Jul 30, 2011)

Rumor has it you enjoy eating boogers :b


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

rumor has it you are unbelievably beautiful


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

Rumor has it that you roam with wolf packs


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

rumor has it you are in the wolf pack


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Rumor has it aliens are amuung gus


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

i heard through the grapevine that ole kali' likes to steal cats.


----------



## goosebump (Jan 12, 2014)

Rumor has it you're the cat eating my steak.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

rumor has it that your steak is very dry


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Rumor had it that you're doing more than stapling the gatekeeper.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

rumor has it that you actually burned a cd D:


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Rumor has it miley mchicken butt is watching you...


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Rumor has it that you like McChicken sandwiches and your last comment was a Freudian slip.


----------



## jamesjameson (Dec 30, 2013)

rumor has it that the charmedOne has a morning ritual in wich she hops on one leg for half an hour, singing david bowie songs while eating a oversized watermelon.
she just burys her face in...............like an animal.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Rumor has it jamesjameson is so wired on coffee and hot chocolate he's becoming delusional.

(But it is true about the watermelon...omg, how did you know??? P.S. I spit the seeds out while singing "Fa-fa-fa-fa-fashion..."))


----------



## Mochyn (Jan 6, 2014)

Rumour has it in a blind taste test you can tell the difference between an Eccles cake and a Chorley cake.


----------



## jamesjameson (Dec 30, 2013)

rumor has it mochyn is actualy a member of the russian equivilent of the cia, and that she can crack a mans skull like a walnut between her legs.

oh and charmedOne i read that while drinking my 5th mocha how on earth did you know.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Rumor has it you have a man crush on Jim Carrey.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Rumor has it that you _are_ Jim Carrey.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Rumor has it that you are a smelly basterd!


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

rumor has it that you once drank an entire gallon of milk in ten minutes


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Rumor has it that you're lying about your location.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

rumor has it that you have a lot of trouble finding people who are well hidden


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Rumor has it, I'm the next Picasso


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Rumor has it has it rumor.


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

Rumor has it you're pretentious.


----------



## jamesjameson (Dec 30, 2013)

rumor has it that you eat lots of asparagus then go urinate cause you like the smell.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Rumor has it that you enjoy watching others gorge on asparagus, as they proceed to urinate on themselves.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

rumor has it that, that is seriously going to give me the heebie jeebies
*
*


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Rumor has it I'm fabulous


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

rumor has it that he's actually quite vanilla


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

^ Rumor has it that you have a hobo tied up in your basement that you take your frustrations with life out on.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Rumor has it that not only are you just that guy but you are just the other guy as well. Along with being " the second guy, the third wheel, and the cable guy for the coal"


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

Rumor has it .. your not really from Russia  lol


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

rumour has it that your really barney the dinosaur fallen on hard times...


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Rumor has it that you like fallout


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Rumor has it you got swag


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

That rumor may be true @[email protected]
Rumor has it you dance to disco songs in the shower ^^


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxMrFunnyPants (Apr 1, 2013)

Rumour has it you wash, dry and roll your condoms back up to save money?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Rumor has it you don't buy clothes to save money


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

Rumor has it you work them streets In Heels  lol


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

^ Rumor has it that you ate a live duck once.


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

Rumor has it your the creep child kidnapping "Slender Man" @[email protected]


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Rumor has it you're fantastic


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Rumor has it that you're a Reptilian from the planet Nibiru.


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

Rumor has it your president of the malicious rumor spreading Club lol


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

rumor has it that those pearls are not metal, but plastic.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Rumor has it that you've been eating my food. My delicious food!


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

Rumor has it that you have no face (your avatar pic haha!)


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

rumor has it that you don't actually like taylor swift


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

Rumor has it your really a mouse in the house...


----------



## Hekate (Jan 25, 2013)

Rumor has it you've been stealing all the Arby's sauce


----------



## Slaeth (Jan 30, 2014)

rumour has it you stole the cookies out of the cookie jar


----------



## Hekate (Jan 25, 2013)

Rumor has it, you stole the cookie jar!


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

Rumor has it your a day walker vampire.. like Blade


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

Bump


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

Made of steel for good reasons actually 

Rumor has it your a underwear model.. lol


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

So rad lol

Rumor has it you dont own... a couch... lol


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

MetalPearls said:


> Rumor has it you work them streets In Heels  lol


Mhm gotta do what you gotta do

Rumor has it i ate to much gummy worms i feel sick


----------

